

Free Water for London Commuters with On-Bottle Ads - weinada
http://www.springwise.com/marketing_advertising/soakmedia/

======
weinada
Very creative way to build awareness of your website, non-profit, etc.

Think of this at events like SXSW.

~~~
jlees
Pretty sure I've seen branded bottled water given out as a promotional tool at
trade shows and other events. The jump here is to the whole of London,
specifically people using a form of transport that's hot and stuffy during a
time of year that's hot and stuffy. Genius. Would love to see some of the
stats they gather on the ads - must be quite a challenge tracking eyeballs,
etc...

------
ryne
Sends the message that you aren't very eco-friendly.

